# My GC Snakehead Died



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

My Auranti died for some reason. 

Soo Pissed right now. Such a beauty fish.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

man that sucks maybe stress


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i have no idea what happend dude.
i just did a test on my tank & everything checks out A.OK

the thing that bugs me the most is..its soo hard to find one


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry for your lose,,,


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

oh man thats brutal... What temp did you have him at?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i had the temp @ 79-80..


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, that's too bad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

in the past i kept a group of 7 bleheri's in another tank for about a week at around 27C and 4 of them died out of nowhere, there was no indication that they were unhealthy or anything, they just dropped dead. I know bleheri's and auranti's are both subtropical so they should be kept at 18-22C and im thinking this has something to do with it as im fairly certain my fish didn't have any worms or parasites and the water parameters were fine.

a lot of people say SH are very susceptible to bacterial infections when in tropical conditions so im thinking is probably the cause as i noticed a little bit of white mucus around the gills (this was the only thing i could find).


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Chronick for the info..

i bet your right with the temp & stuff related to that..

it really sucks, because I got rid of the bass just so he could thrive better in my tank.

guess that wasn't the case. hopefully King-El can find me some more or something...

only time will tell.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

beN said:


> thanks Chronick for the info..
> 
> i bet your right with the temp & stuff related to that..
> 
> ...


yeah, since losing those 4 bleheris, i've made sure that my SH tank temps replicate their environment. I don't know how true the bacterial infection stuff is but based on my experience i have no reason to doubt it nor would i be willing to test it and lose another 100$

Im hoping to get some aurantis in the future as well so we'll see how that goes. Channa are becoming a more and more popular fish so it shouldn't be too hard... hopefully.


----------

